# ICB01 v01 Dämpfer Upgrade



## NoIdea (29. April 2020)

Ja... tatsächlich... ich habe immer noch den originalen Dämpfer, der bei meinem ICB01 v01 drin war (Monarch R) 
Und den will ich _endlich_ mal austauschen, weil ich mich noch nie so richtig wohl mit dem gefühlt habe.
Nun schau ich aber auch sehr auf das Geld und hatte überlegt, ob ich im Bikemarkt für 80-100€ einen besseren Dämpfer bekommen könnte.

Erstes Hinderniss dabei ist meine Unkenntnis bzgl. den Dämpfer-Einbaumaßen: Was ist in meinem ICB01 mit der Rahmengröße L erlaubt. Der Dämpfer ist ein 216x63mm
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja helfen -damals war ja immer verlaß auf die Truppe hier

P.s: Fahre gerne in Finale, Isartrails (Münchner) und Bikepark.


----------



## endorphine (5. Mai 2020)

Hi,
such mal nach 216x63... da findest du einiges..

Als Tune bei Nachrüstung wurde damals glaube ich beim RC3 die LM Version empfohlen. Das müsstest du aber nochmal verifizieren..
Vivid air ist vielleich auch eine Überlegung wert.. da wird es bei dem angedachten Preis sehr eng.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIdea (5. Mai 2020)

Danke Dir für Deine Antwort!

(Das, was Du schreibst bzgl dem RC3 in LM Tune habe ich hier verifizieren können: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-fahrberichte-setup-tuning.634790/page-109#post-12702244 )
Also vielen Dank. Das hat das Tune Thema auch hervorgezaubert...

Ich schaue mal.. aber das klingt, als ob ein Dämpfer für 100€ immer noch ein würdiges Upgrade zu meinem jetzigen ist?


----------



## endorphine (6. Mai 2020)

wenn du für 100 Euro einen intakten Monarch+ RC3 bekommst würde ICH sagen: JA, das bringt was.

Ist auch immer dir Frage was dich am aktuellen Monarch R stört..
Ich wollte damals die Druckstufenverstellung für bergauf und zum Spielen ;-)


----------



## NoIdea (7. Mai 2020)

Danke Dir!
Du hast nicht zufällig einen ähnlichen Tipp bzgl. der Federgabel? Denn da habe ich auch noch meine alte SR Suntour Durolux drin (180mm)


----------



## endorphine (7. Mai 2020)

Ich sag mal so..ich hab noch ne Durolux mit frischem (Werks-)Service und  Kartuschenupgrade auf (ich glaube RC2) im Keller liegen! Die wurde nach Wartung nicht mehr gefahren...
Kamst du bisher gut mit der Durolux klar? Öl oder Fettschmierung? Mal auf Druck im Casting geprüft?


----------



## NoIdea (11. Mai 2020)

Also um ehrlich zu sein habe ich mit der null probleme. Habe nicht 1x einen Service machen lassen in all den Jahren... und dennoch... Habe leider auch eher einen schlechten Vergleich. Aber leichte Sprünge etc. oder Hartes/unerwartete Einschläge werden so weg-gesteckt, dass ich nicht vom Esel falle o.ä.


----------



## endorphine (12. Mai 2020)

Ich sag mal so... wenn du zufreiden bist und keine Probleme hast..warum was anderes kaufen.

Außer natürlich du hast LUST auf was neues 

Ich hatte damals schon einige Probleme mit Kennlinie und Druckübertrag ins Casting...im Urlaub dann eine defekte Dämpfungskartusche. Allerdings bin ich bezgl. Federlementen auch ein Pechvogel
Deswegen dann auch der Umbau auf bessere Kartusche und Service.

Ich hatte mit zwischenzeitlich dann aber doch eine Pike RCT3 reingeschraubt.


----------



## NoIdea (13. Mai 2020)

Hmja... vielleicht sollte ich an der Stelle vernünftig bleiben (Der Monarch RC2 soll ja heute eh ankommen )
Danke Dir auf jedenfall für den nice support! 
Bin trotzdem ein wenig enttäuscht, dass es nicht mehr ICB-ler gibt, die noch begeistert helfen/schreiben-_- Wenn ich da an die damalige Action denke... kein Vergleich


----------



## endorphine (18. Mai 2020)

Der "Hype" war damals ziemlich schnell vorbei.. Die meisten Räder stammen aus 2013 also im Prinzip altes Gelumpe 
Wobei ich gestern nochmal ein ICB in Stromberg gesehen habe... als Jugendrad..

Was macht der RC3? Schon Spacer reingepackt?


----------



## NoIdea (18. Mai 2020)

Also er ist angebaut und werkelt fleißig Aber erzähle mehr... "Space"?
(habe den hier bekommen: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1368175-rockshox-monarch-plus-rc3-216x63-l-m )

Altes Gelumpe.... aber immer noch fein:-D Also wirklich ich kann das Teil nach wie vor in Finale den DH-Track runterprügeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphine (25. Mai 2020)

Ich meinte Volumenspacer für die Luftkammer quasi das Gegenstück der Tokens  für die RS Gabeln.
Für mich hat der RC3 mit der grossen Luftkammer im ICB zu wenig Progression aufgebaut. Ich glaube aktuell habe ich 5 Spacer (Ringe) eingebaut und habe damit nur höchst selten mal einen Durchschlag.


----------



## KainerM (1. Juni 2020)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Bin trotzdem ein wenig enttäuscht, dass es nicht mehr ICB-ler gibt, die noch begeistert helfen/schreiben-_- Wenn ich da an die damalige Action denke... kein Vergleich



Naja, Carver hat sein Bestes gegeben um die Community zu zerstören. Die beiden Verkaufsrunden waren so eine Farce, dass es kaum schlimmer geht - mit leeren Versprechungen, monatelanger Funktstille, falschen Lieferungen, die noch dazu Monate zu spät kommen, und noch ein paar anderen Dingen. Dementsprechend selten schau ich hier halt auch rein...

Das Bike ist super, ich liebe es nach wie vor. Hab aber auch ein funktionierendes bekommen, beim dritten Anlauf (1. Runde falsche Größe geliefert, zweite Runde waren die Dämpferbuchsen so daneben, dass der Dämpfer nach wenigen Kilometern hinüber war).
Ich sags dir ja ungern, aber den Monarch hätt ich nicht verbaut. Passt einfach nicht zu dem Bike. Die richtige Wahl ist ein Vivid Air, der macht aus dem Ding eine richtige Maschine. Passt(e) halt leider nicht in dein Budget. Ich hab eine Pike RC vorn drinnen, die arbeitet mit dem Vivid Air einfach super zusammen. Klar muss man sich fragen, ob es das Wert ist das Geld in ein "altes" Bike zu stecken. Aber ehrlich gesagt: Das ICB geht verdammt gut bergab, und halbwegs brauchbar bergauf. So lang mein Rahmen halbwegs in Ordnung ist wird er bleiben. Die Geo ist nach wie vor aktuell (auch weil die meisten Rahmen deutlich flacher sind als die offiziellen Zahlen - meiner ist irgendwo bei 64° Lenkwinkel), und die Laufradgröße ist ehrlich gesagt wirklich egal.

Horst Link im Auge behalten (wenn die Igus Buchsen da drin ausschlagen, dann drehen sie in der Kettenstrebe, und dann hast du dein Bike nicht mehr lange), ansonsten passt das Teil.


----------



## NoIdea (2. Juni 2020)

Hmja, ich erinnere mich und hatte damals mit meinem Bike, welches ich direkt bei Fahrrad-xxl abgeholt habe wohl wirklich Glück gehabt. Bisher NIX - auch nicht am Horst-link (wie damals ja schon direkt diskutiert wurde).
Schon traurig... und gleichzeitig fast schon nostalgisch Deine Zusammenfassung zu lesen?

Ja, wie Du schon schreibst: Der Vivid ist außerhalb des Budgets.


----------



## arghlol (19. Juni 2020)

Du hättest vielleicht kein neues Thema aufmachen sondern im Setup/Tuning-Thread schreiben sollen. Da habe ich z.B. noch ein Abo drauf, aber nicht auf das gesamte Carver-Forum.
Vielleicht geht das anderen auch so und die Ressonanz wäre größer gewesen.

Ich habe mein ICB gerade erst in den Ruhestand geschickt, bzw. die Nische verbannt (Leihrad, Bikepark o.ä.). Ich habe mir ein nochmal etwas längeres 29er mit weniger Federweg aufgebaut.
Ich war aber auch nie unzufrieden mit dem Rad und hatte keine gravierenden Mängel. Gut, der Lenkwinkel ist ne Ecke flacher als angegeben, aber ansonsten gibt es nichts schlimmes. Es waren sogar noch bis letzte Woche beide originalen Aluschrauben bei den Dämpferbolzen drin. Eine ist jetzt doch mal gerissen.

Gestartet bin ich auch mit einem ICB 1, aber im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich immer fleißig rumgebastelt an dem Rad.
Zuletzt bin ich mit 27,5 und ca. 160 v/h unterwegs gewesen. Um Sich vom neuen Pferd im Stall etwas abzugrenzen soll es aber wieder auf mehr Federweg aufgebohrt werden. Da soll jetzt auch mal wieder die Durolux zum Einsatz kommen.
Das Problem mit der Durolux und dem Wandern der Luft hatte ich leider auch, daher habe ich sie jetzt mal auf Coil umgebaut. Bin mal gespannt, ob das gut funktioniert und wie sie sich damit schlägt.
Ansonsten hatte mal relativ kurz eine Fox 36 RC2 mit 180mm drin und die übrige Zeit eine Mattoc.
Insgesamt fand ich bisher die Fox am besten. Aber die Coil Durolux habe ich wie gesagt noch nicht ausprobiert.
Die Mattoc fühlt sich im Vergleich zur Fox 36 straffer und weniger komfortabel an. Könnte zum Teil aber auch an der Federwegsdifferenz gelegen haben.

Bei den Dämpfern hatte ich nach dem Monarchen mal einen Durolux (da ging aber die Rebound-Dämpfung kaputt), einen Vivid Air mit 222mm, Roco TST Coil in 222 und 216 sowie einen Monarch+ DebonAir mit MST-Tuning.
Letzterer gefällt mir mit ein paar Spacern am besten. Wobei die Rocos mit nicht zu schwacher Feder auch gut funktionieren. Beim Vivid Air habe ich nie Spacer ausprobiert, aber mir war der damals viel zu linear oder vielleicht auch unterdämpft.
Ist etwas zu länge her für gute Eindrücke, aber ich weiß noch, dass ich nicht besonders glücklich mit ihm war ;-)


----------

